

Generate CSS Sprites On The Fly - dminor
http://spriteme.org/

======
DrewHintz
SpriteMe seems to only sprites images that are already used in a background.
It would be more useful it had the option of spriting all images on a page and
then gave you the HTML/CSS code to display each sprite.

------
jswinghammer
I'm at "The Ajax Experience" and saw Steve demo this page. I already have 3-4
pages in my application that I think I can update to use what I got from this
site. It's a very nice tool. The only issue is that sometimes the file size of
the generated image is larger. I guess they're just using the default settings
for pngcrush but I'm not sure how much tweaking the image would help some of
my results but it might.

~~~
olefoo
Unless you're talking about very large image sizes ( >200k ) and very low
bandwidth; latency is a bigger timesuck, even with pipelined requests.

Not to say that you shouldn't minimize images, but that's less of a concern
than minimizing the number of requests.

------
patio11
Thanks, I had been putting that off for a long, long time, but that tool
provided enough of an impetus to do it. Shaved 6 requests off my front page.
Some day when I get a moment I'll do another one for all the buttons.

~~~
fuzzythinker
There's <http://dabuttonfactory.com> for that.

------
billybob
Wow. That's very cool.

------
DrewHintz
<http://spritegen.website-performance.org/> is similar. It has you upload a
zip of your images and I think it gives you a bit more control over the
sprited image it creates.

